# Wheel identification.. need center caps



## Volkcar (Sep 30, 2005)

Trying to find out what these rims are so I can find center caps. I measured the opening at 5" 7/8 and I think a particular volvo center cap would work but they aren't metal 

4x100 15x6.5 et35

Frontside markings
(JWL) (VIA 690KG)

backside markings (on spokes)
(15x6 1/2 JJ) (FA-039)


----------



## Volkcar (Sep 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## boots patrol (May 26, 2009)

Asa's?


----------



## Volkcar (Sep 30, 2005)

ASA does have some similar models but there is a ridge for a flat or domed (not really sure) center cap of 5 7/8". The spokes on asa's are also smoothed on the edges and mine are sharp


----------

